
Olympic Hacking Part II - Let's go for the Gold - gibsonf1
http://strydehax.blogspot.com/2008/08/olympic-hacking-part-ii-lets-go-for.html
======
ivank
already being investigated:
[http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/sport/olympics/article45831...](http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/sport/olympics/article4583174.ece)

------
Alex3917
I assume no one is voting this up because people don't want politics on the
front page, but I think the fact that Google is allegedly rigging the Olympics
for China is significant.

